# Bit of help plz



## NaCo87 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ok sooooooooo I currently have the htc evo 4g and have been on it sice it came out... It finaly craped out on me so Im looking to upgrade tho so kinda need some feedback and suggestions please.

Lookin for something preferably with front 
facing camera 
4g
Wifi hotspot
big screen
and Fast!

Thanks.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, you can get the Epic 4G Touch which is Sprint's best option in terms of power, wait for the Galaxy Nexus which might be a few months out, grab the Nexus S 4G with its plethora of modding options, or the EVO 3D which has nice specs but some people hate the 3D.


----------



## jasKaos (Jan 28, 2012)

DrMacinyasha said:


> Well, you can get the Epic 4G Touch which is Sprint's best option in terms of power, wait for the Galaxy Nexus which might be a few months out, grab the Nexus S 4G with its plethora of modding options, or the EVO 3D which has nice specs but some people hate the 3D.


Yeah I think I'm going to wait till the Nexus comes out and try to get that over my 3vo I am using now... don't get me wrong, I love the 3vo, but, having a Nexus would kick more a**!


----------

